# White Wing



## kramer

I have been dove hunting here in Texas for 20 some odd years and September 1st is a religious holliday around here. Until just the last few years I have never seen a white wing. I hunt in the north zone around Anson, 20 miles north of Abilene. I shot one dove last year that I almost swear was a pigon, we are only miles out of the "big" town of Anson. It looked like a dove but was bigger and all grey. It also made a different kind of sound that I really can't describe. In any of your expert oppinions could this of been a mourning dove/white wing mix, or did I eat a pigion? I have, the last few years, shot a few white wings but have never seen a dove look like this. Since white wings have moved north now, people down south Texas had white wings including a special season for them, now we have to buy an upland bird stamp. This replaced the white wing stamp that people around here did not buy. In other states do you have to report how many dove you shot when you get a license? I always have to stand there and think awile to remember how many I shot last year.


----------



## fishunt

yes u can eat wild pigeon and tastes good


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine

band tail pidgeon is EXCELLANT!!

Amazing those bastards choke down whole acorns!!

Jeff Given


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

There has been reports of collard doves or ring neck doves moving through new mexico. maybe some moved into your area. I am not real sure if that is there name but they are bigger than a morning dove and have a ring around thier neck. I think they came from europe.


----------



## jlunseth

Turtle doves or ring necked doves possibly, they are the same thing. They are pet shop escapees. They have a narrow black ring around the neck and are bigger than the mourning or white wings. They are the bird from the "12 Days of Christmas."


----------



## SCpheasanthntr

It was probably a Eurasian Collared dove. Look it up on the web...interesting story behind them.


----------



## Grouse Hunter

ya wild pigeons are good they are somthing like a grouse!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Kramer,
It's possible you could have shot a White Wing Turtle Dove cross. Mallards are notorious for mating with other waterfowl species, why not doves?

I've shot those Ring Necked Doves in Zambia and South Africa that some of the fellas were talking about on some of the other posts.

Bob A.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

The real name for those ringnecked doves is called a Eurasian Dove, I've shot those in Texas myself.

Bob A.


----------

